# Pointers for cycle



## Egghead (Sep 8, 2016)

i work away and after my home leave at xmas I'm panning a cycle for while away, its pretty hard to get stuff to where i am so ill be takin

tren e + tren a + masteron

test e ( sus 250 is easily available)

oxys

caber

arimidex

letrozole

i have used tren before and found the sides i could deal with but my nipples reacted quite quickly and badly, any tips on this cycle, and what do do for pct 2 weeks after my last pin of tren, appreciated


----------



## Egghead (Sep 8, 2016)

edited to include use of hcg as if I'm going for 14 weeks i don't want my balls to die, stupidly used test and tren with no pct before. i have kept tiny lumps behind nips, will this be okay?


----------

